# VC General - Is it worth making him Ethereal



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

My intention was to model up a VC general using the C'Tan model, give him the Ethereal rule and stick him in a unit of wraiths.

My question is simple is it worth it? Or is it too restrictive?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Depends entirely on who you are playing, and what they field. For tournies I would say definately not.

Their screwed: ogres (totally), O&G, BoC

You're screwed: daemons (totally), DE

Depends on the build: HE, WE, dwarves, lizardmen, skaven



Dunno much about bretonians and empire (really havent seen much of them), I do know bretonians get cheap fire arrows on their archers so I assume they could trounce ethereals but Im guessing that empire have few characters that would win even with magic weapons and not really enough magic to dominate a VC army.
Ive played WoC twice (and once was a warbands game) so little idea about how much magical damage they can do (ASF giant is funny to see though)... 

The one totally unknown army to me is tomb kings- the only local player isnt very good and keeps losing to my ogres with daemons... for some reason he wont play me with his TK since they arent as strong as the daemons


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really. Combat Resolution is a killer in any case, and losing your Vampire to Combat resolution is stupid.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

With a vampire and a unit I dont think you need fear SCR too much- 3 ranks, banner, musician mean that you need to do 5 wounds to beat most things (or get in the flank).. a unit might struggle to do that but the vamp should do some damage...
its just enemies like skaven that'll ignore that- you arent gonna do much more then 5W so even if you win you'll likely be stuck there (and worse if it is skaven as they can still cast magic at you)... if you get bogged down in a large unit of cheap models you arent gonna do much of anything.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Coulda sworn you couldn't join Ethereals to non ethereals and vice versa, but can't find that rule, so mustn't be, so my point is moot I guess. Only bad thing is that it costs a fair bit, and there are shinier things (Red Thirst, Winged Horror maybe?) to get for that.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

VC P82- ethereal vampires cannot ride mounts or join non-ethereal units (but why would you anyway)... when I mentioned joining it to a unit I meant of otehr ethereals. Having normal things in there just means that the enemy still gets to hit you so regardless (and characters that join may still be able to kill the vamp anyway). Wraiths are good but expensive, spirit hosts are relatively cheap and good to soak up any SCR caused wounds (especially nice if they are created by magic).


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, I mainly play O&G, HE and TK. I think I will go ahead and get the model completed, I think you're right in a tournament any good player will just blat the unit with magic.

And yes my intention was to have the ethereal general join another unit of ethereals, I was looking at wights, but to be honest completely overlooked spirit hosts (why, I have no idea?).


----------



## snakezenn (Apr 14, 2009)

I would say that he would probably be more vulnerable than a bunker lord cause i doubt ethereals are gonna have the numbers to really be able to defend the general add on to that the fact that ethereals are harder to raise and you could have your general running all by his lonesome.


----------

